# Another glove thread - Sweaty hands



## jaywbigred (Jan 18, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone out there has the same problem I do.

Basically, when I ski hard, my hands sweat. It doesn't matter if it is 5°f or 50°f out. I've tried the thin, Seirus gloves, I believe they were the "All Weather Xtremes", where the advertising on the packaging said they were “as warm as bulky 200g gloves,” waterproof, windproof and let me tell you, that is complete BS. They are not warm at all. Despite this, I do sweat in these. After a few uses, they are now inoperable, because I cannot get the interior liner of the pinky finger on one of the gloves to go back into the pinky outer. I've have spent over an hour trying. Even when these worked, it took a few minutes after you took them off to get each finger inner back inside its respective outer. This glove is complete FAIL. A waste of $50. I tried to return them at Mt Snow, but apparently all sales are final on gloves, even if they suck a$$. You can read more about them here (3rd paragraph).

I've tried super thick Black Diamond gloves, the "Guide" model, and they actually make it worse, because they are so warm. They are great the first couple runs, but as my hands start to sweat, which they inevitably do in a glove this warm, the liner begins to get drenched, and next thing you know my fingers are freezing. 

Generally, I have had the best luck with a more midweight, Primaloft glove from a  Level that I got at the Sugarbush base a few years ago. I cannot find that model anymore, but this Women's model looks similar. They still weren't perfect, I sweat through these too, but they were better. I still use them the most, though they have developed a lot of holes and don't keep out moisture very well anymore. I have started the duck-taping process on the, and have relegated them to Pocono duty. 

I asked for and received these Stoic gloves for Xmas, hoping they would be similar to the Levels based on the reviews, though the fiancee did not get me the cool blue color I wanted. They were pretty cold from the get go, certainly not as good as the Levels, but I am going to try to break them in a little and see if they get better.

I did have some luck for a time wearing the Black Diamond shells over the Seirus gloves, but the dexterity was limited, and this was more of an early to mid spring set-up. 

So, anyone have any advice for a sweater like me? Should I just keep trying new things until I find one that works, then buy 10 pairs? That is the road I seem to be on, and it is not a cheap one.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 18, 2011)

In all seriousness, a little spray anti-perspirant before you slip the gloves on might be a place to start.  Then a thinish polartec-esque wicking liner before the final glove.

You're likely not going to stop the sweat glands from doing their thing (short of getting some Botox injections in your hands - seriously ), so then it just comes down to trying to manage the moisture as well as you can.

My feet many days have the same problems as your hands.  So it's either anti perspirant spray before putting the ski socks on, or some days some corn starch based baby powder - probably better for feet than hands - especially once you deglove for lunch/breaktime.  After that, likely have a couple of pairs of glove liners, so that when you feel them getting damp, you can quickly swap out for a dry pair.


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 18, 2011)

drjeff said:


> In all seriousness, a little spray anti-perspirant before you slip the gloves on might be a place to start.  Then a thinish polartec-esque wicking liner before the final glove.
> 
> You're likely not going to stop the sweat glands from doing their thing (short of getting some Botox injections in your hands - seriously ), so then it just comes down to trying to manage the moisture as well as you can.
> 
> My feet many days have the same problems as your hands.  So it's either anti perspirant spray before putting the ski socks on, or some days some corn starch based baby powder - probably better for feet than hands - especially once you deglove for lunch/breaktime.  After that, likely have a couple of pairs of glove liners, so that when you feel them getting damp, you can quickly swap out for a dry pair.



Interesting idea w the anti-perspirant. Never thought of that. I will have to give it a try. I have never really worn anti-perspirant because God made me with all the sweat glands in my feet and hands rather than under my arms. Most of the time, I am glad for that - never had a "pit stain" in my life, but it does make glove-shopping an issue. I've always thought that anti-perspirant was bad for you too, but if it works, I'll assume that a little bit on my hands won't kill me.

As far as liners, I've always found they effected my dexterity too much. Maybe I need to revisit/just get used to it.

Also, for whatever reason, my feet rarely get cold. I think I sweat even MORE there, but to an extent that they don't quite get cold on the lift ride back up. Or maybe its because boots provide more protection. In any event, the only exceptions are powder days, when my feet do get a little cold. Nothing unbreable though.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 18, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> Interesting idea w the anti-perspirant. Never thought of that. I will have to give it a try. I have never really worn anti-perspirant because God made me with all the sweat glands in my feet and hands rather than under my arms. Most of the time, I am glad for that - never had a "pit stain" in my life, but it does make glove-shopping an issue. I've always thought that anti-perspirant was bad for you too, but if it works, I'll assume that a little bit on my hands won't kill me.
> 
> As far as liners, I've always found they effected my dexterity too much. Maybe I need to revisit/just get used to it.
> 
> Also, for whatever reason, my feet rarely get cold. I think I sweat even MORE there, but to an extent that they don't quite get cold on the lift ride back up. Or maybe its because boots provide more protection. In any event, the only exceptions are powder days, when my feet do get a little cold. Nothing unbreable though.




Good 'ol Arid Extra Dry spray works pretty well - comes in unscented too, so you're nose won't have to deal with any funky smells if you're putting a beer or 2 back at lunchtime at The Station


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm on my second season with Level gloves.  I agree, great glove.  I like the ability to switch between warm and grip.  Only get cold on the absolute coldest of days.

I think Dr. Jeffs rec of a liner is a good option.  Maybe have a couple of pairs and switch one out late morning before the insides of your main gloves get soaked.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 19, 2011)

Have you ever thought that you are overdressing?

I see so many people every day on the hill with so many layers on when it is warm out- high 20's to 30's.  I wonder what they wear when it is cold out. Most skiers out there are way too overdressed. Better to be cooler than to overheat.

Helmets, neck gaiters, hats under helmets,  5 layers...  It hasn't been cold yet this season, although it is coming.


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 19, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Have you ever thought that you are overdressing?
> 
> I see so many people every day on the hill with so many layers on when it is warm out- high 20's to 30's.  I wonder what they wear when it is cold out. Most skiers out there are way too overdressed. Better to be cooler than to overheat.
> 
> Helmets, neck gaiters, hats under helmets,  5 layers...  It hasn't been cold yet this season, although it is coming.




-25 on Monday is cold in my book.  I would rather be sweating than cold.   My hands sweat.  It is usually a cycle.  Hands warms, sweat, sweat get cold hands freeze.  blood starts flowing and hands warm up and i am good for the day.  Same with feet.  

I did but some Arid last night.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 19, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> -25 on Monday is cold in my book.  I would rather be sweating than cold.   My hands sweat.  It is usually a cycle.  Hands warms, sweat, sweat get cold hands freeze.  blood starts flowing and hands warm up and i am good for the day.  Same with feet.
> 
> I did but some Arid last night.



If you are sweating you are going to get cold.


----------



## roark (Jan 19, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> If you are sweating you are going to get cold.


 
^ truth. That said, being able to ditch a layer is probably prefereable for most folks.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 19, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> It is usually a cycle.  Hands warms, sweat, sweat get cold hands freeze.  blood starts flowing and hands warm up and i am good for the day.  Same with feet.
> .



I have close to the same cycle, reguardless of the dryness/wetness of my hands.  I head in for a break, gloves come off, head back out, put, DRY gloves back on (often with a hand warmer packet in them), on many days, 1st ride up the lift, fingers get COLD, run down, making sure to make lots of turns/pole plants  , next lift ride, fingers starting to get that pins/needles feeling,  2nd run down, and usually by the time I reach the lift for my next run, my fingers and warm and fine for hours!  Doesn't seem to matter much if it's a warmish day or an arctic day, if I have my spring gloves or my arctic gloves on, the same thing tends to happen probably 75-80% of my days on the hill


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 19, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Have you ever thought that you are overdressing?
> 
> I see so many people every day on the hill with so many layers on when it is warm out- high 20's to 30's.  I wonder what they wear when it is cold out. Most skiers out there are way too overdressed. Better to be cooler than to overheat.
> 
> Helmets, neck gaiters, hats under helmets,  5 layers...  It hasn't been cold yet this season, although it is coming.



No, I have never though I am overdressing. Believe me, I am a minimalist dresser. I too would rather be cold than hot. My absolute coldest day set-up is: 1 pair of thin socks, ski boots; 1 pair of midweight base layer pants, ski pants; 1 base layer Spyder shirt, 1 midweight North Face fleece half zip, and my ski jacket; turtle fur neck warmer, extra thin beanie, helmet, goggles; Black Diamond Guide gloves linked above. On the absolute windiest of days I will add a wool sweater under the tNF fleece, and sub out the beanie/gator for a 1 piece that is beanie+gator+facemask. 

85% of my ski days are spent with 1 base layer, 1 fleece, and ski pants/jacket, or less, as we get into spring.

I ONLY have an issue with my hands. Everything else is perfect 99% of the time.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 19, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> No, I have never though I am overdressing. Believe me, I am a minimalist dresser. I too would rather be cold than hot. My absolute coldest day set-up is: 1 pair of thin socks, ski boots; 1 pair of midweight base layer pants, ski pants; 1 base layer Spyder shirt, 1 midweight North Face fleece half zip, and my ski jacket; turtle fur neck warmer, extra thin beanie, helmet, goggles; Black Diamond Guide gloves linked above. On the absolute windiest of days I will add a wool sweater under the tNF fleece, and sub out the beanie/gator for a 1 piece that is beanie+gator+facemask.
> 
> 85% of my ski days are spent with 1 base layer, 1 fleece, and ski pants/jacket, or less, as we get into spring.
> 
> I ONLY have an issue with my hands. Everything else is perfect 99% of the time.



Try dropping the beanie since you are wearing a helmet and the turtle fur neck warmer. Doesn't the neck warmer screw with your jacket anyway?


----------



## bigbog (Jan 19, 2011)

Hear you with the backside of hands sweating-thing...once had a lot of fun:roll: with that inner-fingers-into-the-outer problem...can't see how most anyone wouldn't.  The anti-perspirant-thing sounds legit.   Picked up Marmot's warm(and expensive) Ultimate glove = no inner liner, just a lot of insulation = a lot better.  Local shop carries BD's Prodigy glove = no inner liner...but feels really good and warm as well. 
Did you ever pick up that carving ski you were looking for?

$.01


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 19, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Try dropping the beanie since you are wearing a helmet and the turtle fur neck warmer. Doesn't the neck warmer screw with your jacket anyway?



My helmet has no venting system. Without the beanie, there would be nothing between my head and the open air. In the spring, I wear a bandana.

The neck warmer does not interfere with my jacket, my jacket zips over. If, w the windchill, it is over 20 degrees at the summit, I wear no neck warmer. I also recently got (for Xmas) a "slim" i.e. non-fleece neck warmer that I will probably use a lot of the time going forward.

In any event, I don't think the warmth of my neck of head effect my hands sweating. My hands sweat when I don't wear them, and my hands sweat when I do wear them.


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 19, 2011)

bigbog said:


> Hear you with the backside of hands sweating-thing...once had a lot of fun:roll: with that inner-fingers-into-the-outer problem...can't see how most anyone wouldn't.  The anti-perspirant-thing sounds legit.   Picked up Marmot's warm(and expensive) Ultimate glove = no inner liner, just a lot of insulation = a lot better.  Local shop carries BD's Prodigy glove = no inner liner...but feels really good and warm as well.
> Did you ever pick up that carving ski you were looking for?
> 
> $.01



Nope, never picked up the carving ski. Gonna look around this summer for that Tigershark I liked, assuming its in the budget.


----------

